# First Impressions...



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

First time using our brand new Toro(Lawn Boy) 24" with 212cc engine today. I am very hapy with how it moves the snow! The 212cc or ~6.5hp engine is definitely more that the old Tecumseh 5hp was doing. Not sure if I need to do the rubber paddles on it or maybe I will wait until the summer to wrench on it a bit.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations on the new machine. See how it runs and handles various conditions before you decide on the impeller mod. Another thing to do is check the impeller blade to housing clearance. The old Toros had very little clearance and threw snow well. I'm not sure if the new ones are made with greater clearance. If it is 1/4" of more, then the impeller mod will help.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

glad the new engine ran well. I agree with previous poster that you may not need the impeller kit, depends on the clearance as he mentioned.

tx


----------

